# Ariens paint match



## Dauntae

Going to be replacing the auger bearing on a project 1027LE so since I'm going to have it all apart I may as well clean up all the rust and give the inside of the bucket and auger a fresh coat of paint, Ariens paint is um well ahhh a rip off lol real $$$ for just the spray can but I seen some place here of some other paints that match pretty well. So what have you used and pics would be apprieciated, OK pics because it's like snow blower porn and I know you guys like it too lol.:signlol:


----------



## Toro-8-2-4

I have not done it myself but I have read in more than one place that Chevy Orange is pretty darn close.


----------



## RIT333

I believe it is Chevy Engine Orange.


----------



## YSHSfan

Chevy Engine Orange is the way to go (or at least the way I'd go if redoing an Ariens).


----------



## Toro-8-2-4

RIT333 said:


> I believe it is Chevy Engine Orange.


Yes. Thank you.


----------



## Dauntae

Ah and I'm a Chevy guy too lol... Hmmm Chevy has a few different shades over the yrs though, any particular brand recommended, Engine paint is a good idea though. Pretty good at resisting rust and temps cold or hot.


----------



## JayzAuto1

Hey Dauntae, I too have used the Chevy Orange paint, for complete cover jobs, as well as patch jobs. The closest I've come when doing patch jobs, is when I got the paint from my local NAPA stores. I've tried a few brands from different vendors, and tho more expensive, (still half of Ariens paint), its seems to be the closest and most consistent color. GLuck, J


----------



## Shaw351

Dauntae said:


> Ah and I'm a Chevy guy too lol... Hmmm Chevy has a few different shades over the yrs though, any particular brand recommended, Engine paint is a good idea though. Pretty good at resisting rust and temps cold or hot.


Chevy guy ??
Im Sorry about that hmy:hmy: ( Just Kidding )

I'll help a brother anyway. 

If your going to be doing the whole machine you can do it in stages. I use Kubota Orange Implement Paint, get it at tractor supply. Really nice shade of Orange, comes in rattle can & brush on. I've sprayed a few machines but this paint is weird, EXTREMELY easy to get runs, and acts like it has the opposite of static kling at joints where edges meet. Almost like a repelling charge moves the paint from the joint. I've sanded, washed, solvent cleaned, even got deglosser from body shop..... still acts the same way. 
I've gotten over brush marks as these are just snowblowers and not being entered in a Barrett Jackson Auction. 
I mostly sand and paint, have had a few blasted and then i paint. Even when brush painting the joints repel the paint but not as bad. If you do brush paint take your time and stay with it as its drying, runs develop from out of thin air, but easily brush right out. The first one I did looked great when i finished painting, the next day was like ***.... where did these runs come from. 
Just weird paint, but looks great and seems to be holding up well with time. Good luck in your project.


----------



## Shaw351

Here are some examples of the paints and how they look. 
Green is implement paint, black is rustoleum appliance paint.
Orange is implement paint on this completed 32" machine.
In the one picture inside the garage you can see a 32" completed machine with Kubota Orange closest to you, then closest to the door you can see a machine in progress with rustoleum safety orange on chassis & bucket, and factory ariens orange on the chute. Hope these help in your decision.


----------



## ELaw

When I redid my Ariens I used Dupli-color DE1620 Chevrolet orange.

Attached is a photo of the result... the chute was refinished with that paint, the auger and tractor housings are brand-new from Ariens. I think the color matches pretty well.


----------



## YSHSfan

ELaw said:


> When I redid my Ariens I used Dupli-color DE1620 Chevrolet orange.
> 
> Attached is a photo of the result... the chute was refinished with that paint, the auger and tractor housings are brand-new from Ariens. I think the color matches pretty well.


Hey Erick, I think you need to change the ST"10"32 to the current engine spec. :laugh:


----------



## ELaw

:icon_smile_big:

I actually haven't been all that thrilled with that engine and I might end up changing it.

Maybe I should relabel the machine as "STX32" which would sound really cool and could be any horsepower. :laugh:


----------



## Kielbasa

The only area that I touch up, is the bottom of the impeller belly area. I use... the brush on Rust-Oleum's Allis Chalmers Orange Gloss Farm Equipment Paint in the quart can. I prefer to brush it on because it is a lot easier to control with no over spray or runs. The color matches very well.


----------



## jtclays

Duplicolor Chevy Engine enamel. It's a bit "brighter" than the old school Ariens color, but very close to the new color. I sprayed a piece of flat stock with primer and then the Chevy orange and let dry for a couple days. Then dropped it in a tub of gas and it stayed on, so I went with that. I didn't like the very bright white (IMO) of the original Ariens paint for handlebars and Tecumseh shrouding so the handlebars, wheels and nameplate were primed and sprayed with Rustoleum Ivory Linen. Gives it a less stark appearance and matches the belt cover better after years of service, IMO. This was it a few years ago before everything was buttoned up. I'll have to snap a pic how well it's held up.


----------



## 69ariens

Kielbasa said:


> The only area that I touch up, is the bottom of the impeller belly area. I use... the brush on Rust-Oleum's Allis Chalmers Orange Gloss Farm Equipment Paint in the quart can. I prefer to brush it on because it is a lot easier to control with no over spray or runs. The color matches very well.


I second the allis chalmers orange. When i repainted my 69 I tried the chevy, kabota and the allis was the closest match. when I put on the brand new shoes you could hardly see the differance . The allis also shine better than the chevy. When painting my power king I fould even a better match, case flambeau red by ag specialty paint but no store has it around me and i had to buy it on line (shiping is more than the can)


----------



## JLawrence08648

*Rust-Oleum Burnt Orange #214084*

I painted my Ariens ST522 this year and found Rust-Oleum Orange #214084 spray paint to be the perfect match. You will not be able to tell the difference. I bought it at either Walmart or Home Depot.


----------



## cranman

I've been using the Rustoleum Allis Chalmers Orange as well....perfect match for the Ariens and old Jacobsens


----------



## ih8thepackers

I've nevered tried it on any Ariens, but just wondering how close hemi orange is to Ariens orange..


----------



## toroused

I'll add that in prelim sanding and prep, these $5 Harbor Freight polycarbide abrasive discs work just incredibly well, nearly on par with a bead blaster. 
And if rust pits are still somehow around after the process, I hit them with Ospho, let them dry overnight, and then grind off any remaining rust in the morning. 
And if rust still remains, I just repeat the process. You can't beat these $14 HF angle grinders.

If you have rusted areas or weak paint, these polycarbide discs blow it off in seconds....

Link: 4-1/2 in. Polycarbide Abrasive Wheel


----------



## Al DeLAgo

A case is WOW//:dizzy:


----------



## 43128

use only duplicolor de1620 chevy orange. others brands are thin and runny and dont match well in my experience


----------



## JayzAuto1

YES.....That's the color I got from NAPA....Had Orange fingerprints all over the label. but I got it there. Thanx,J


----------



## Stang

One important consideration is that many of us might be trying to hit a moving target. I've found that the shade of orange that Ariens used may vary by year. 

I've attached a back-to-back picture of my 79 (left) and 74 (right) Ariens. The 74 is more "orangey", whereas the 79 has a subtle redder hue to it. 

I ended up buying Valspar Tractor and Implement paint in AC orange, but I obviously haven't repainted the 79 yet. I'm kinda anxious to see which shade of orange this AC orange is closer to.


----------



## Ernie

Dauntae said:


> Going to be replacing the auger bearing on a project 1027LE so since I'm going to have it all apart I may as well clean up all the rust and give the inside of the bucket and auger a fresh coat of paint, Ariens paint is um well ahhh a rip off lol real $$$ for just the spray can but I seen some place here of some other paints that match pretty well. So what have you used and pics would be apprieciated, OK pics because it's like snow blower porn and I know you guys like it too lol.:signlol:


Kabota orange is same as Ariens orange. Dead ringer


----------



## Ernie

*Orange /Orange*



YSHSfan said:


> Chevy Engine Orange is the way to go (or at least the way I'd go if redoing an Ariens).


 


Kabota orange same as Ariens orange


----------



## 1132le

Ernie said:


> Kabota orange same as Ariens orange



The KUBOTA ORANGE is not even close to ariens orange i sprayed that out it looked good but the color wasnt even close
de1620 chevy engine orange matched just about a 100% to the new scraper blade id say 99%
its also much better paint its ceramic and oil and gas resistance


https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...tting-bigger-top-pulley-924128-1332-le-2.html


----------



## cranman

Bruce....I think I was using Allis Chalmers Orange in the Rustoleum cans.......good match and cheap.....


----------



## foggysail

Nothing against Chevy paint here but when I did a major overhaul years ago on my Bolens I took a different approach. I took a painted part to my local paint shop and had them copy it on their paint computer. Worked well for me. I could not tell any difference between my touch up and the original paint.

There was a minor drawback in that it took much longer for the paint to cure than anything out of a spray can


----------



## Ariens hydro pro

Kielbasa said:


> The only area that I touch up, is the bottom of the impeller belly area. I use... the brush on Rust-Oleum's Allis Chalmers Orange Gloss Farm Equipment Paint in the quart can. I prefer to brush it on because it is a lot easier to control with no over spray or runs. The color matches very well.


Yes on my 2 yr old machine the paint seems to be an exact match.


----------



## Landngroove

I have been using Rust Oleum Farm Equipment Allis Chalmers Orange in spray cans. Dead ringer, for Ariens orange.


----------



## 1132le

Landngroove said:


> I have been using Rust Oleum Farm Equipment Allis Chalmers Orange in spray cans. Dead ringer, for Ariens orange.



The chalmers might be99.9% match the de1620 is 99.5% the de1620 is a harder longer lasting päint imo
either looks killer


----------



## yohy

Hint: Do NOT use Ace brand Allis Chalmers Orange, the color match is fine but the product itself is sub par. The product creates a massive over spray while putting very little color on the part. After applying three cans to just the parts of the Snow-Thro unit and still NOT covering, I went to the Rust-Oleum Chevy red. The Ace brand Allis paint was a closer match but again, the over spray was dramatic and the coverage was minimal at best! Rust-Oleum was a satisfactory match but applied far better, both in coverage and over spray.
*
*


----------



## Dusty

I went with the chevy engine block orange. $5.85 a can delivered to the house. Really close match and its a quality paint up to 500 degrees resistance. Spraying it on is easier, after you can spray the clear coat enamel on so it holds up longer, it all dries faster too. I tried brush painting a Snapper, I had to paint it 4-5 times to get it to cover, its mess and took forever. Spraying it on was the way to go. I repainted inside the bucket, impeller, impeller belly chute, ring gear of chute, etc.


----------

